# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  О чем не договаривают диетологи

## Irina

_Как бы это не звучало удивительно, но вода — один из главных катализаторов, запускающих процесс снижении веса. Большинство диетологов не акцентирует внимание на том, что от чистоты и количества потребляемой воды во многом зависит здоровье, красота и вес человека. А зря!_

Совсем неудивительно, что три тысячи лет тому назад богиня любви и красоты Афродита явилась на свет из «пены морской». Неудивительно, потому что все живое и прекрасное на Земле появилось из воды. Человек и сам на 75% состоит из воды, содержание которой в организме подобно «засечкам» возраста (вода уходит из нас — мы стареем). Также как и самые нежные цветы, нас, людей, необходимо насыщать влагой. Ведь именно она снабжает наши клетки питательными веществами — минералами, витаминами, кислородом и необходимыми солями. Вода выводит из организма человека накопившиеся «отходы» жизнедеятельности. Она же «замешана» в сложном процессе регулировки температуры тела. И даже для того, чтобы дышать, человеку необходима влага — поскольку именно она увлажняет кислород для дыхания. Одним словом, именно от достатка и качества потребляемой воды зависит правильная работа всего организма человека.

Одна моя знакомая долго возмущалась, что ее дорогостоящий врач-диетолог в ответ на упрек в том, что за пару месяцев прописанной ей модной диеты, она сбросила лишь пять килограммов лишнего веса, указал , что она недостаточно пьет чистой (а не кипяченной)  воды. Повозмущавшись, женщина все-таки перешла на фильтрованную воду и стала выпивать раcсчитанную для нее норму. Результат превзошел ее самые радужные ожидания — она похорошела и сбросила еще пяток килограммов.
*
Пить или не пить — совсем не простой вопрос!*

Скрытое хроническое обезвоживание организма — этот диагноз сегодня можно смело ставить каждому второму гражданину, который не выпивает показанную норму в 2 литра воды в день. Не стоит рисовать себе картины обжигающей пустыни, по которой бредут уставшие путники, облизывая пересохшие губы и мучаясь от неутолимой жажды. Ничего подобного с человеком не выпивающим свою норму воды, конечно, не происходит. Недостаток влаги наше тело маскирует вполне безобидными и неясными признаками, вроде утомления или желания перекусить. Дефицит воды в организме вполне способен сделать нас невнимательными, заторможенными, рассеянными, утомленными. Водный дисбаланс может также привести к головным болям, сердечной недостаточности, различным опухолям, нарушению мирного процесса пищеварения, и к ожирению. А решение — до боли простое: выпивать достаточное количество чистой воды.

Необходимость постоянного удовлетворения своей самой естественной потребности — пить воду — всегда была аксиомой, лежащей на поверхности общечеловеческих знаний. Правда, недавно американские ученые встряхнули мир обещанием нереальных результатов так называемой “водной диеты”. Благодаря которой, как пишут некоторые подопечные американских диетологов, удавалось сбросить чуть ли не 18 кг за несколько месяцев. Оказалось, что человечеству, вступившему в вечную борьбу с лишним весом, можно закапать “топор войны” и прописать себе действенное, безобидное и естественное лекарство — чистую воду.

*Святые литры*

Наверное из-за простоты и эффективности “водной диеты” у нее сразу же появились и злые критики. Оказалось, что кашу можно испортить маслом, а воды может быть слишком много. Во всяком случае, многие врачи предостерегают, что при избытке воды (известны случаи, когда увлеченные женщины теряли чувство меры, вместо положенных 2-3 литров поглощали 5-6 литров ежедневно) из организма вымываются минеральные вещества, увеличивается внутричерепное давления и проявляется несколько неприятных заболеваний. Истина, как всегда, находится посередине — необходимо стоит соблюдать меру и пить действительно чистую воду.

Ежедневно человек теряет влагу — и это касается не только естественных способов очистки организма, но и дыхания. Для правильной работы всего организма запасы влаги необходимо правильно восполнять, потребляя достаточное количество воды и продуктов ее содержащих. Выделение влаги с мочей составляет около 1,5 литров в день. Еще один литр воды человек теряет, когда дышит , а также через потовыделительную систему организма.

Между тем, ученые считают, что около 20% воды поступает в организм человека с едой. Примечательно, что чай, кофе, супы и соки они относят именно к категории “еды”. Именно поэтому цифра в 2 литра чистой воды считается усредненным показателем, рекомендованным для организма. Медики вывели и несколько простых правил того, как пить воду, чтобы поддерживать здоровую массу тела и его красоту.

*Натощак*

Многие диетологи советуют начинать свой день со стакана чистой воды, который следует выпивать перед завтраком. При этом они считают важным, чтобы вода была отфильтрованной или родниковой. Некоторые советуют добавлять в воду немного лимонного сока или меда.

*Магическая доза*

Поскольку вода из водопровода, даже кипяченая, содержит активный хлор и другие, хотя и безопасные, но не полезные примеси, рекомендуется пользоваться системами очистки воды. Они бывают самыми разными — начиная от специальных кувшинов и фильтров-насадок на кран,  заканчивая стационарными системами фильтрации, вмонтированными в водопровод. По поводу размера “водяной дозы” на публике диетологи озвучивают разные цифры: от 2 до 3 литров воды. Причем, интересно, что мужчинам чаще рекомендуют потреблять воды несколько больше, чем женщинам. Также занятия спортом или летняя жара немного увеличивают эту норму. Во время индивидуальных консультаций диетологи часто рассчитывают норму потребления воды, исходя из расчета 40 мл на каждый килограмм веса.

*Пить правильно* 

Казалось бы, нет ничего обычнее в этом мире, чем глоток воды за обедом. Но специалисты чаще запрещают пить воду во время трапезы, рекомендуя делать это за 20-30 минут до ее начала. Это правило они объясняют тем, что вода, выпитая во время принятия пищи, несколько сбивает правильный процесс пищеварения, т. к. разбавляет желудочный сок. Вода, выпитая после застолья также, скорее всего, не пойдет на пользу — поскольку жидкость выходит через 15 минут, «вымывая» из желудка пока еще непереваренный обед, обрекая его на процесс гниения в кишечнике. Совсем строгие диетологи рекомендуют не просто не пить после трапезы, а пить через 2 часа после приема крахмалосодержащей пищи, и через 4 часа после потребления белковых продуктов. За это время, говорят они, пища полностью переварится.

*Выгодный обмен* 

В водной диете вам не нужно быть Дон Кихотом и сражаться с ветряными мельницами. Здоровое питание — это, в первую очередь, разумные перемены. Поэтому редко кто из медиков не посоветует исключить сладкие газированные напитки из своего рациона. Так почему же не заменить их на воду — ведь в ней не содержатся жир, сахар или какие-то консерванты. Труднее всего, возможно, обуздать привычку выпить бокал пива (с пиццей-то!) или чашку кофе. Это напитки лишь создают иллюзию утоления жажды, а на деле — обезвоживают организм. Важно помнить, что кофеин обладает мочегонным эффектом. Поэтому рассчитывайте, чтобы на чашку ароматного наслаждения приходился стакан воды.

*Почувствуйте вкус*

Вода пробирается в каждую клеточку вашего тела, участвуя во всех жизненоважных процессах. Поэтому столь важно позаботиться о качестве потребляемой воды! Ведь зачастую оно оказывает не менее сильное влияние на ваше здоровье, чем рацион питания или занятия спортом. Купите качественный фильтр (например, «Аквафор»), который будет трудиться на благо вашего здоровья и красоты, делая воду не только безопасной, но и полезной! Превратите процесс потребления воды в веселую игру. Заведите в доме большие и красивые стаканы для воды. Научитесь пить воду медленно и со вкусом, небольшими глотками (это полезно, поскольку не перегружает желудок и почки), а можно и через соломинку, как коктейль в баре. Главное — в удовольствие и на пользу!

Вадим Березкин

----------


## Irina

Второй день контролирую объем выпиваемой воды. Оказывается что действительно не выпиваю норму. Попробую употреблять столько, сколько нужно и правильно. Интересно какие будут результаты?

----------


## vova230

А я воду в чистом виде не пью совсем. Вся моя вода в виде напитков и супов.

----------


## Irina

> Между тем, ученые считают, что около 20% воды поступает в организм человека с едой. Примечательно, что чай, кофе, супы и соки они относят именно к категории “еды”. Именно поэтому цифра в 2 литра чистой воды считается усредненным показателем, рекомендованным для организма


*vova230*, я тоже всегда считала, что этого достаточно, но оказалось это не совсем верно. Сейчас пробую воду пить.

----------


## vova230

Нет уж, еще дополнительных два литра воды в меня уже не влезет. Вообще собираюсь ограничить подребление воды в виде кофе-чая.

----------

